# Green or red laser sights?



## Impyboy (May 2, 2007)

No, not asking which one to get.
but I found this interesting (or decieving).

I was looking for a GREEN lasersight on the infamous online auction site and came across quite a few 'Green lasersight @ 635NM'. What tha?!?!?

so are they green or red?
The pics show a green laser coming out, but something def doesn't add up in the description!


----------



## luvlasers (May 2, 2007)

Generally speaking most of 600nm to 700nm could be called red.

As to the actual color of the laser, that depends on if they screwed up the specs or the pic


----------



## nero_design (May 3, 2007)

*Green Laser Sight*

Funny you should ask... I just purchased one of the lasers in question.

Here's my review (I'll keep the pics small but the link to the full sized images is here: http://www.pbase.com/nero_design/lasers_other
_________________________________________________________

Green Laser Sight from eBay:

I settled on a Green 532nm Laser scope/sight because I needed to mount it onto a gun. Not just any old gun, mind you... but a 1740 Flintlock Pistol. And there were no Violet coloured lasers available at this time.

I'm using it for a project I'm working on, but enough on that...

I eBayed this one last week and it arrived yesterday. Normally I would NEVER advocate the use of eBay for lasers. Too many scammers. I bent the rules on this one simply because of the storefront volume and the feedback from the seller. I also picked it for the output of a whoping (and moderately unsafe) <35mW which would give me a visible beam. Laser sights are usually <5mW but this one was manufactured for the Millitary and as we all know, 'more output' is always the answer to most Laser applications.

THE BOX:
Contained the Laser with a pressure pad and interchangeable on-off switch, allen keys for sighting it in, a battery (even though i requested it be removed) and a gun mount for a dovetail scope mount-rail. Looked okay so far.






Fresh out of the box.

First up, the laser outputs closer to 40mW It was incorrectly labelled as a Class IIIa laser when it was in fact Class IIIb (over 4.99mW).Apparently, if the printing is to be believed, 635nm is a lovely shade short of 532nm. 





Apparently 635nm is a loveley shade short of 532nm. 





Nice beam! Shame the pressure tab is so sensitive. Perhaps a bit risky.





Nice, simple Laser operation. Flawless and a handy tool if taping lasers to guns seems like a good idea at the time.





Green Spikes off a Crystal gem. Watch those eyes!





Next to a WL Nexus, the Wicked Laser reigns supreme but it's almost three times the output strength! The Nexus is also a lot handier in size! I just lit two incense candles to smoke up the room a little but the Laser Sight was quite visible at night outdoors in clear air.





Just don't ask.


Overall, this is a delightful little laser which spikes slightly at <48mW. The seller did not reply to my questions but he apparently did read my message and avoided using the words "Laser/sight/weapon/gun" on the contents description as requested and labelled it instead as a "Green Light". However, on inspection of the package (which was held closed with just a piece of string ???!!!.. Not even sealed with tape!!!.) the computer which printed my delivery address also printed the words "Green Laser" on the label below my name. And the batteries were included, something I had asked him not to do. Lasers are not restricted for import where I reside but I did not want customs to think there was a firearm in the box just in case they labelled it poorly. Wouldn't be the first time I's incurred a fee from Customs just for opening a laser package.


Worked as stated. Very good value (US $62 + Shipping) for such a high output on a laser sight in my opinion. Good Divergence without calculation (it is a laser sight afterall and it was tighter than the 1.2mRad of my Leadlight & Red Sight). Certainly draws a lot more unwarranted attention to itself due to size & colour and it's both bulky and requires a CR123A Battery. This is well suited to astronomers as is the Wicked Laser of comparable output. The main advanage of this laser is that it should withstand the kinetic shock force from a weapon discharge.


----------



## ACMarina (May 3, 2007)

I absolutely HAVE to ask - why?? Why are you mounting a laser on a flintlock??


----------



## nero_design (May 3, 2007)

ACMarina said:


> I absolutely HAVE to ask - why?? Why are you mounting a laser on a flintlock??



LOL! I know, it's a little odd. I work in the Film Industry but I'm doing a Graphic Novel shortly that deals with time-travel and wanted to make a working prop for the model to use for the cover art.

Had some fun with it too if you're familliar with the old gag online in relation to the "Wanted: Someone to go back in time with me." (see below)









Original Size: http://www.pbase.com/image/78128573/original.jpg


----------



## ACMarina (May 3, 2007)

Okay, that's fine  I was envisioning all kinds of craziness and just had to ask


----------



## COMMANDR (May 3, 2007)

Impyboy said:


> No, not asking which one to get.
> but I found this interesting (or decieving).
> 
> I was looking for a GREEN lasersight on the infamous online auction site and came across quite a few 'Green lasersight @ 635NM'. What tha?!?!?
> ...


 
Check this link out.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159742

I have bought 3 of these little green lasers and I am impressed with the brightness and the machining work. I believe the laser marking on the ones that say 635nm is a mistake, 635nm is definitly in the red part of the spectrum. Helium neon laser are 632nm and are very red in color.

Gary


----------



## nero_design (May 3, 2007)

I agree... Not only should the laser print/etching text read *"532nm"* but the *Class IIIa* should read *"Class IIIb"*

This shows that there's a miscommunication at the local Chinese casing factory. Typical. Either that or they use the same casing for both Red and Green diodes (Unlikely since it should still read "Class IIIb")


----------



## Kenom (May 3, 2007)

Ya think this would work off of 1 cr123 rechargable lithiom ion?


----------



## SenKat (May 3, 2007)

Hey Marco - does the literature say anything about rechargable CR 123's ? I would imagine if it regulates the 3.6v, that the 4.2 that is typical of the RCR 123's would not be too much of an issue- but I am wondering if anyone wants to attempt that ? I know Stevetexas bought a couple of "gun-lasers" and was VERY pleased with his choice in the green one 

Marco - also, impeccable photos as always - I am learning SO much about photography just from SEEING your pics - I thank you for that ( a little bit of Hero worship going on here). Keep up the great work - I love the flintlock - sweeeeet pic !


----------



## stevetexas (May 3, 2007)

http://stores.ebay.com/Omix-Tactical-Gear-Store

this is the site where I purchased my green one. It is roughly a 50/50 mix of green and IR with the green output between 40 and 50 mW. (yes the IR is about 50 mW) But for the intended purpose it works great - with a gunsight laser you don't really care about what the pointer is aimed at...

I am pleased overall with the caveat that shipping is high.


----------



## CDI (May 10, 2007)

Have you actually FIRED something with this laser mounted?


----------

